# hand warmers to fit 828D?



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

as title says. I don't care if they are OEM Deere, Ariens or who. but I am wanting a set. All I can find on the Ariens side say to fit newer machines with Briggs engines, not Tecumseh powered units. I don't know what difference that would make/ my unit is a ~1999-2000 vintage.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

dodgetrucker said:


> as title says. I don't care if they are OEM Deere, Ariens or who. but I am wanting a set. All I can find on the Ariens side say to fit newer machines with Briggs engines, not Tecumseh powered units. I don't know what difference that would make/ my unit is a ~1999-2000 vintage.


Does you engine have an alternator big enough to power hand warmers, or are you willing to run them off a battery if it does not have the power available? Tons of hand warmers / heated grips on Ebay.


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

unsure of alternator capacity, it does power a headlight (factory stock equip on this unit) already.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

dodgetrucker said:


> unsure of alternator capacity, it does power a headlight (factory stock equip on this unit) already.


Whats the model number of your engine, maybe with that we can track down the alternator specs.

Any unused wiring harnesses, connectors on the engine? My son got a new unit this year, with all the bells and whistles, grips, lights, electric chute controls and he STILL has a connector coming from his alternator that is not being used.

I'm in the same boat as you I think. Im waiting for a set of heaters to arrive from far, far away that I am going to try out. I hope it works as I will have about $4.00 invested, and I hate to lose at investing. 

I have only a 1.5 Amp alternator, so I will be adding a switch to select between Light and heaters. I can't do both at the same time without changing the alternator and probably the flywheel, (not happening). I prefer to work in daylight anyways. :icon_whistling:


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

skutflut said:


> Im waiting for a set of heaters to arrive from far, far away that I am going to try out. I hope it works as I will have about $4.00 invested, and I hate to lose at investing.


 I bought and installed the $4.00 handwarmer set and they worked but for barely 2 years.
With handwarmers one might want at least 2 amps for supplying approx. 25 watts. 
A good set of handwarmers can be had with MTD and the kit has plenty of ways for connections.
As said 2 amps is minimal but with 1.5 amps the hand warmers might not get as warm. Good Luck All


----------

